# How do I spend my windfall?



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Ok, I won $350 in a Super Bowl pool. I am trying to decide how to spend it

I have an HD-A2, do I:get a PS3, wait until the 2.0 players come out, a dual format player, or an iPod touch?


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

You could give half to one luck DBSTalk.com member in your city.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

1. Share the love with the barking rats and get them all a bone or toy.
2. Another HR2x
3. Big ole esata drive for HR2x


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Mods, please correct my spelling. Suber?


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

ps3 = 2.0 Player 
when upgraded
PS3 is the only unit currently available that will upgrade to 2.0


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

ps3


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

I'd go with the PS3 out of that list. Unless you have a significant other that burst your bubble. My wife and I went to Churchill Downs last weekend and I won $350 and was going to buy a PS3, but she wanted to do something responsible, like pay bills. Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

PS3!

Of course I am biased as I have one!


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

"send ALL your money to me, al frankin"....haha remember that one
from old SNL days


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

The only draw back for me with the PS3 is I'm not a big gamer.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Get a ps3 you won't regret it.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

machavez00 said:


> The only draw back for me with the PS3 is I'm not a big gamer.


Then take it out of your options and decide which stand alone Blu Ray player most interests you. I don't own a PS3, but I am a gamer and will buy one someday and it will probably be used more for Blu Ray than games. I will use my XBOX 360 as my main gaming console. The potential the PS3 has is great, but it's not there yet and, for the price, it has the most bang for the buck as a Blu Ray player. You never know, you might buy a game or two along the way and realize how much fun you can have.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Save it!


----------



## wi6397 (Aug 31, 2007)

PS3!!!
It kills 2 birds with one win!!!


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Isn't the 40gb PS3 the cheapest BR player around? Plus it's the only one (other than other PS3's) upgradeable to 2.0.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Well, I'm still waiting for my $5 from EaglePC, so maybe you can help him out with that. 

Besides that.... how about picking up a nice shiny iPod Touch?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Go with a Duel Format. Wait for the Samsung 5500 thats due out in a few months. It's the upgraded model from the 5000.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I said profile 2.0. But don't listen to me.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

I use my PS3 for Blu-ray and Media server mainly. Its the 40gb version.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I forgot to add an iPod touch as a choice


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

ccr1958 said:


> "send ALL your money to me, al frankin"....haha remember that one
> from old SNL days


I very definitely remember that.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Go with a PS3. Especially if you're a gamer. We love ours (even the Wifey).


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Wait for a Profile 2.0 BD player. Screw the dual player, why waste money on a device that will play a loser technology like HD DVD that won't be around in a few years.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> Wait for a Profile 2.0 BD player. Screw the dual player, why waste money on a device that will play a loser technology like HD DVD that won't be around in a few years.


I do have 10 or so HD DVDs


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I agree, if you want to step into the BD camp, then the PS3 is economical, plus it is much more than a BD player or Gaming machine. You can install alternate OS, use it as a Media Server, surf the Internet etc.... And it will support profile upgrades if your one of those people who has to have the new coming extended features.

If you plan on installing alternate OS's and loading it up with music, I'd buy a 160gb 2.5 inch Sata HDD with it. My HDD is full full full.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

I'd say to wait until the Profile 2.0 players come out, since you're not a gamer or really seem that interested in PS3.

As for the poll though, how did it swing 2020something votes to the pizza party? :lol:

I think the mods may be trying to tell you something....


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Who, us????


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Donate to Al Franken? You mean throw money down the drain for a joke? Good choice.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

ebaltz said:


> Donate to Al Franken? You mean throw money down the drain for a joke? Good choice.


one of the mods added the Franken choice


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

(and voted for it...)


----------



## mightythor88 (Sep 22, 2007)

get a ps3 and preorder GTA IV!


----------

